# Eduroam WLAN Server with DD-WRT or OpenWRT Access Point ?



## RoutedScripter (Nov 8, 2011)

Is it possible to set up the university eduroam wireless network to use DD-WRT and

I have read stuff about WPA_SUPPLICANT and there's a great guideon OpenWRT forums

https://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?id=19791


EDIT: I called systems administrator and he said that the thread mentioned above is for clients trying to connect to eduroam (stealing) and the guide is not for official hosting.


I want the actual "network provider" (eduroam enabled access point) servers to have DD-WRT in their router firmware - so we can use better routers instead of this old ones.


----------

